# Sump and Algae filter plans... Any suggestions?



## Joekneebone (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey,
I'm thinking of making a 3 foot reef tank. I plan on having an algae filter(http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/di...mover-diy.html ) and a sump/ refugium.
I have the plans on this thread.
The sump is 36 centimetres and the algae filter will just be a bucket.
Pump refers to this pump:http://www.guppysaquariumproducts.co.../prod_490.html
And pump 2 refers to this pump: http://www.guppysaquariumproducts.co...l/prod_74.html

Do you have any suggestions/ will this work?

Thanks!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You might find this thread helpful. http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-aquariums/mega-powerful-nitrate-phosphate-remover-diy-18000/


----------

